
Man pleads guilty to controlling ex-girlfriend’s car with his computer - notlukesky
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-06/ract-employee-pleads-guilty-to-using-app-to-stalk-ex-girlfriend/11678980?
======
matt-attack
> It was also revealed he had helped his victim to buy a Land Rover when they
> were dating and as a consequence had access to the vehicle's VIN, which
> allowed him to set up the app.

Last I checked the VIN is stamped right into the lower corner of your
windshield visible to the public. It’s not intended to be a secret number in
any way. Why would the author of this article assume that him buying the car
for her was related to him knowing the VIN? I suspect the real story should
be: Land Rover let’s attackers track/control a vehicle using only a public VIN
for authentication.

------
Canada
What is the reason this "stalking" is despicable while at the same time this
"stalking" is just business as usual?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21440526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21440526)

~~~
salawat
It's a well known phenomena that when evaluating new technology we tend to
overestimate short term consequences, but severely understate the long term
ones.

Society at large is just now starting to grok the nightmare that ubiquitous
computing and wireless networking is enabling. Just because most normal folks
aren't burdened with the imagination required to process all the shit you
shouldn't do with networking doesn't mean we should treat the fact others have
gotten away with it as "every one being okay with lt as business as usual."

~~~
Canada
Well, the victim in this case sure groks it now. I wonder how many more times
these kind of incidents need to happen before society realizes it's not
acceptable for companies to treat information about us so carelessly.

